# Botched job on stock



## BBowman (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought this rifle from a hunting consignment store at an incredible deal. It's a Steyr Mannlicher Classic in .243. The reason I got it so cheap was because the owner tried to put what looks like lacquer on a satin stock. How do I fix it?


----------



## frankwright (Oct 14, 2013)

I am no stock refinisher but I would say you need to sand or strip it down to bare wood and start over.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 14, 2013)

I would think as above also ....


----------



## Early-14 (Oct 14, 2013)

If the stock is checkered.  Please don't sand off the checkering.  Either recut the checkering,  or have a good stocksmith do it for you.  Be sure to use the same checkering tools (lines per inch) (skipline) or what ever the original checkering on the gun may have been.  You may want to cover the checkering with tape before you start the sanding.


----------



## Gun Guru (Oct 14, 2013)

Those are NICE rifles and well worth the time and trouble to refinish.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

Try one of the spray on strippers and reapply often over a few days. It won't hurt the checkering but will get a lot of that nasty varnish off. I've also had some luck with spray on oven cleaner.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks RT.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 14, 2013)

certistrip from Brownells has always worked well for me


water clean up


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Oct 14, 2013)

x2 on Certistrip

Use a stiff plastic brush to clean out the checkering. After refinishing use a single point checkering tool to sharpen the points.


----------



## Sharps40 (Oct 14, 2013)

Before you rip into an amateur job of refinishin a fine mauser stock, damaged or not, get appraised. (don't know yer skill level but looking for advice from an internet forum on a stock refinish of a classic mauser leads one to believe you may be out of yer element/skill set,....no offense)   

Then determine if a Pro should refinish it, you should refinish it or leave it alone.  It may simply be the original varnish finish failing in which case refinishing, especially a home refinish will remove any residual collector value with the "patina" you may be currently finding fault with.  

Professional opinions and engagement are always indicated for classic weapons.  Home work is for run of the mill weapons.  If there are no funds for professional opinion, I'd recommend you leave it alone.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks again for all the great advice.  This is definitely out of my area of expertise.  So, I will seek the services of a bonafide stocksmith.  However, there is a Steyr-USA plant in Mississippi. I think?  I will research that as a possible option to fix this stock.  I am okay with how it looks but honestly the smell is what gets to me.  Whatever laquer was used is very strong smelling.  I have had the gun for a year and it still stinks.  Any way, I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## weagle (Oct 15, 2013)

Those are beautiful, well built rifles, but being new production, they are not collectors.  I'd refinish it.

The stuff you want to use to strip it is Citri-Strip.  You can by it at walmart or home depot and its easy to use and works great.  

Refinish with Tru-oil and it will look better than factory.

link to a refinishing project using Citri-strip

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/404595/site_id/1#import


----------



## bholmes (Oct 16, 2013)

Just my .02. But a few years back I got an A-Bolt that had been extremely abused. Im fairly good at woodworking and this rifle didnt need to be stripped (the finish had been wore off). To protect the checker on the stock I applied tape over it. I applied a layer, then used an exacto knife to trace the groove on the outer edge of the checkered area I did this many times until I built up a layer to protect the area in case I accidently slipped with sand paper. Once the stock was done I removed the tape went over the checkering lightly with fine steel wool. This worked out really well. Justt thought id pass it on. The main key is keeping the pointyness (new word) of the checkering. If you booger it up, it will stand out. Alot of other great advice on here too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 22, 2013)

weagle said:


> Those are beautiful, well built rifles, but being new production, they are not collectors.  I'd refinish it.
> 
> The stuff you want to use to strip it is Citri-Strip.  You can by it at walmart or home depot and its easy to use and works great.
> 
> ...




I'll second using citri-strip.  Used it on a table and it worked wonders.  Good smelling...no harsh chemicals...worked very well...not expensive either.


----------



## 7mmstw (Dec 2, 2013)

Take all plastic parts off. Lay in a trough type pan pour lacquer thinner over and let it sit for a few minutes then wipe it all off. After it dries you can hand rubbed with boiled linseed. It will take several coats. Or get tung oil and do the same thing and keep building it up sand in between coats with 400 grit until you get your preferred finish.


----------

